# كورس ادارة مشاريع pmp فيديو (الاصدار الخامس.....م/ أحمد السقا)



## elsaka09 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات ..بعد اصدار PMI اصدارا خامسا لل PMP....وتلبية الاخوانى نقوم بتسجيل فيديو اخر لشرح كورس ادارة المشاريع "PMP" الاصدار الاخير_* (الاصدار الخامس)*_...
هذا الكورس يضيف الى مهاراتك الاداريه ويميزك عن غيرك من اصدقاء العمل ويرشحك لمناصب اعلى كقائد للفريق او مدير مشروع

*1- framewor
**part 1**
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qbqzfw0h6uj2fuj/Framework+5th+%28Part+1%29.rar
**Part 2**
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9oa4osjn7h4q939/Framework+PMP+V5+part+2.rar

2- Scope 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3588s6t9nrkrasd/PMP+5th+%28Scope+management%29.rar

انتظروا ال Time وال Cost الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله
نسالكم الدعاء لنا ولعامة المسلمين ......*
​


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس أحمد وبارك الله فيك انا من اشد المعجبين باسلوبك في الشرح والبساطه وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egycivil100 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعل هذه المساهمات فى ميزان حسناتك
مع اطيب تحياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس احمد ..ومجهودك فى شرح pmp بالامثلة شرح متميز ايضا ..
وفقك الله لكل خير ...*


----------



## egycivil100 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل
استمعت الى الصوت فقط ولم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديوهات 
كيف يتم تشغيل الميديا و ما اسم البرنامج المشغل .avi


----------



## elsaka09 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

egycivil100 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> استمعت الى الصوت فقط ولم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديوهات
> كيف يتم تشغيل الميديا و ما اسم البرنامج المشغل .avi



اخى الكريم
يمكنك تنصيب برنامج Win media player classic
وسوف يعمل معك...ان شاء الله


----------



## elsaka09 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندسين الكرام 

*محمد براك العتيبي*
 *المهندس الصامت*
*egycivil100*

جزاكم الله خيرا .......ونسال الله التوفيق والاخلاص فى القول والعمل......


----------



## أبو حرير (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير مهندس أحمد وجعل الله هذا العمل والجهد في ميزان حسناتكم .. نفع الله في علمكم .. ننتظر ما تبقى من Knowledge Area وأتمنى منك الإستعجال بطرح الباقي لأننا على أبواب الإختبار للمره الثالثة :69: إن شاء الله .. 

ولدي سؤال هل يؤهلني هذا الشرح مع حلّ أسئلة ريتا وغيرها لإجتياز إختبار PMP إن شاء الله ..


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## elsaka09 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

أبو حرير قال:


> جزاك الله خير مهندس أحمد وجعل الله هذا العمل والجهد في ميزان حسناتكم .. نفع الله في علمكم .. ننتظر ما تبقى من Knowledge Area وأتمنى منك الإستعجال بطرح الباقي لأننا على أبواب الإختبار للمره الثالثة :69: إن شاء الله ..
> 
> ولدي سؤال هل يؤهلني هذا الشرح مع حلّ أسئلة ريتا وغيرها لإجتياز إختبار PMP إن شاء الله ..



اخى ابو حرير ......اولا تحية طيبة وبعد ......ارى فيك صفة عظيمه جدا ...الا وهى الاصرار على تحقيق الهدف...وهذه صفه يفتقدها الكثير منا....سوف استعجل المحاضرات بقدر المستطاع ....وان شاء الله يؤهلك هذا الشرح ....والاهم هو حل امثله كثيره من ريتا....وتجنب الوقوع فى نفس الاخطاء خلال حل الامتحانات "Learned lessons" >>>وغالبا تاخذ عبره ومعلومه من حل الاسئله الكثيره .......موفق باذن الله فى المره الثالثه...واتمنى انك تبلغى


----------



## elsaka09 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> الحمد لله الذى تتم بنعمته الصالحات ..بعد اصدار PMI اصدارا خامسا لل PMP....وتلبية الاخوانى نقوم بتسجيل فيديو اخر لشرح كورس ادارة المشاريع "PMP" الاصدار الاخير_* (الاصدار الخامس)*_...
> هذا الكورس يضيف الى مهاراتك الاداريه ويميزك عن غيرك من اصدقاء العمل ويرشحك لمناصب اعلى كقائد للفريق او مدير مشروع
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخوانى اليكم الجديد من التسجيلات 

3- Time
***Part-1***
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5wacx2w1utqs7bj/PMP+5th+%28Time+Part+1%29.rar
*****Part-2****
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x4om1qq8u9sm8b0/PMP++5th+%28Time+Part+2%29.rar

4- Cost
*****Part-1****
http://www.mediafire.com/download/uan3rdk1gwz9bnb/PMP++5th+%28Cost+Part+1%29.rar
*****Part-2*****
http://www.mediafire.com/download/z9xz6xbnkvah5z1/PMP++5th+%28Cost+Part-2%29.rar​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جعل هذه المساهمات فى ميزان حسناتك مشكور اخي احمد​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 ديسمبر 2013)

Thank you very much, really fantastic


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير وعن الامة الاسلامية ورفع الله بكم الخير واصلح بكم البلاد والعباد


----------



## المقطري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
الله يكون في عونك وتقدر تكمل بقية الدروس


----------



## the pump (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## naifhamed (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## emadfouad (28 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ الفاضل
استمعت الى الصوت فقط ولم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديوهات


----------



## elsaka09 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

emadfouad قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> استمعت الى الصوت فقط ولم اتمكن من مشاهدة الفيديوهات



ارجو تشغيلها بواسطة برنامج vlc


----------



## naifhamed (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله عليك اخوي مجهود اكثر من رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انا كان عندى استفسار ما هو Fasttrack و هل هو مختلف عن كتاب ريتا ام ان Fasttrack اسئلة داخل كتاب ريتا واذا ممكن لو حضرتك تضع لينك لكتاب ريتا الخاص بالاصدار الخامس أو Fasttrack انا اسف لو كان سؤالي شوي بسيط او ساذج فأنا مبتداء وعجبتنى جدا المادة العلمية بشرح حضرتك مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## aelmostafa (29 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الحرباوى (30 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExR52U8cX40&list=PL8710F818488B30F3
لعشاق دورة الـــ PMP شرح من اقوى الشروحات التى سمعتها هى
وشرح المهندس الفاضل محمد عصمت 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/453661451346050/files/


----------



## naifhamed (5 يناير 2014)

*طالت الغيبة يا باشمهندس يا رب تكون بخير وصحة وعافية نتمنى لك كل الخير والصحة والعافية والتوفيق بحياتك*


----------



## elsaka09 (6 يناير 2014)

naifhamed قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك اخوي مجهود اكثر من رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انا كان عندى استفسار ما هو Fasttrack و هل هو مختلف عن كتاب ريتا ام ان Fasttrack اسئلة داخل كتاب ريتا واذا ممكن لو حضرتك تضع لينك لكتاب ريتا الخاص بالاصدار الخامس أو Fasttrack انا اسف لو كان سؤالي شوي بسيط او ساذج فأنا مبتداء وعجبتنى جدا المادة العلمية بشرح حضرتك مشكور اخي الكريم



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخى نايف ....Fasttrack هو برنامج اسئله وامتحانات للسيده ريتا 
واليك لينك كتاب ريتا.........اسف على التاخير فى الرد
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZezHUu2l/Rita8.html


----------



## naifhamed (8 يناير 2014)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخى نايف ....Fasttrack هو برنامج اسئله وامتحانات للسيده ريتا
> واليك لينك كتاب ريتا.........اسف على التاخير فى الرد
> http://www.4shared.com/office/ZezHUu2l/Rita8.html


*
بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم والله ما وجدت على الانترنت في بذل زكاة العلم وحب الخير مثلكم اهل مصر بارك الله فيكم ورفع عنكم الابتلاء وجمع شملكم في عز وخير *


----------



## elsaka09 (9 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اولا قال رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم" ن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله"......فنتوجه بالشكر الى المهندس محمود فتحى الذى قام برفع الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب وتنسيقها.......جزاه الله خيرا 

اليكم الجديد من المحاضرات
1- Quality
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3D0XG6t3rA

2- Human Resources
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fZWFWqxaJs

وستجدون باقى الفيديوهات على نفس channel


----------



## a.mounirm (9 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اخواتي الاعزاء .اريد نسخه من pmok الاصدار الخامس لو امكن.


----------



## boushy (10 يناير 2014)

ما فيش برنامج تشغيل واحد راضي يشغلو 
كل الميديا جربتها معاه ولم تجدي في التشغيل 
vlc,mplayer,mp classic ,splayer , kmplayer,storm codec,realplayer
كل البرامج دي لم تفلح في تشغيل الفيديو اخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsaka09 (10 يناير 2014)

boushy قال:


> ما فيش برنامج تشغيل واحد راضي يشغلو
> كل الميديا جربتها معاه ولم تجدي في التشغيل
> vlc,mplayer,mp classic ,splayer , kmplayer,storm codec,realplayer
> كل البرامج دي لم تفلح في تشغيل الفيديو اخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟



اخي الكريم بشوي
لقد تم رفع جميع الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب....ستجد اللينك في نفس الصفحه اعلي.....اعلمني حين تتوصل اليها


----------



## elsaka09 (23 يناير 2014)

اخوانى اليكم محاضرة جديده
Communication

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8oQVQMtZE&list=PLzffb7uqu_MyYmCfMWycKxgX5J8qYWcy6

نسالكم الدعاء لى ولجميع المسلمين فى كل مكان...عسى اله ان يتقبل من احدنا
اللهم احفظ مصر واحفظ دماء شبابها ودماء المسلمين


----------



## fatmaaly (3 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات
بعض المحاضرات الاولى معها ملف ملخص لكل الجزء المشروح ولكن هذا غيرمتوفر مع المحاضرات الاخيرة لدذ نرجو ان تمدنا بهم.


----------



## elsaka09 (4 فبراير 2014)

fatmaaly قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المحاضرات
> بعض المحاضرات الاولى معها ملف ملخص لكل الجزء المشروح ولكن هذا غيرمتوفر مع المحاضرات الاخيرة لدذ نرجو ان تمدنا بهم.



اختاااااه
جزاكى الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الطيبات
اذا كنتى تتحدثين عن محاضرة ال Communication........فلقد ارفق معها الماتريال 
واليكى الينك 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8oQ...cKxgX5J8qYWcy6


----------



## fatmaaly (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا- نعم موجودين لقد توصلت لهم


----------



## elsaka09 (12 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ...اليكم محاضرة جديده

Risk management
****Part 1*****
PMP 5th | Lec8 | Risk - Part 1 - YouTube

****Part2******
PMP 5th | Lec8 | Risk - Part 2 - YouTube

نرجو الدعاء لنا ولجميع المسلمين.......اللهم احفظ مصر


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (9 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m_anwar333 (12 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## naifhamed (1 أبريل 2014)

طالت الغيبة يا باشمهندس نسأل الله ان تكون بصحة وعافية


----------



## elsaka09 (8 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا....وجزاكم الله خيرا

اليكم الجزء الاول من Procurement 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS-SppCmoqs&index=14&list=PLzffb7uqu_MyYmCfMWycKxgX5J8qYWcy6


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أبريل 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## أبوخالدالغريب (21 أبريل 2014)

ماشاءالله
مجهود رائع
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس خبير (24 أبريل 2014)

مافي أي رابط شغال. فكل الملفات ممسوحة من الروابط. أرجوا إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى. مع تحياتي.


----------



## أبوخالدالغريب (25 أبريل 2014)

الأخ مهندس خبير
ادخل على قناة االمهندس احمد على اليوتيوب Ahmed Shaaban

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1BNgROEXaJhRhuOzBZq7fA

بالتوفيق


----------



## fatmaaly (27 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا م احمد
ارجو ارفاق ملف بي دي اف الخاص بعمليات المشتريات


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعوديةو هذا الرابطhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## أبو حرير (29 أبريل 2014)

مره أخرى أخي أحمد .. باقي شهر عن إختبار الـ pmp ولم أبدأ بالقراءه من أي مصدر حتى الآن علماً بأني دخلت إختبارين ولم أجتازهم ..
هل محاضراتك كافيه إن شاء الله مع إختبار الفاست راك لإجتياز الإختبار ؟؟


----------



## elsaka09 (2 مايو 2014)

أبو حرير قال:


> مره أخرى أخي أحمد .. باقي شهر عن إختبار الـ pmp ولم أبدأ بالقراءه من أي مصدر حتى الآن علماً بأني دخلت إختبارين ولم أجتازهم ..
> هل محاضراتك كافيه إن شاء الله مع إختبار الفاست راك لإجتياز الإختبار ؟؟



اولا باعتذر لك اخى لانى غير متذكر انى رديت على استفسارك قبل ذلك ام لا ...ولكن رائى كالتالى

1- اسمع المحاضرة
2- اقراءها من كتاب ريتا
3- حل اسئلة ريتا بدقة
4- حل من ثلاث لاربع امتحانات

ان شاء ربنا هيوفقك ...ولكن عليك بذل بعض الجهد خلال هذه الايام....يمكنك ان تضع chapter كل يوم ...فيمكنك ان تنهى المذاكره فى اسبوعين والاسبوعين الاخريين لامتحانات

هذه وجهة نظر (تحتمل ان تكون صحيحه او خطأ)
اتمنى لك التوفيق ....وياريت تطمنى بعد الامتحان ان شاء الله


----------



## shadow00 (4 مايو 2014)

الف شكر اخي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن لو سمحت يا ريت ترفق لنا ملفات الماتيريال للدروس الاخيرة وهي procurement , stakeholders , integration لانها غير موجودة على اليوتيوب كباقي الملفات


----------



## teefaah (5 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## teefaah (5 مايو 2014)

مهندس احمد ,,, الله يكرمك الماتيريال بتاعة المشتريات و اصحاب المصلحة وتكامل المشروع غير مرفقه بالفيدوهات المرفوعه على اليوتيوب
بعد اذنك ترفعها لنا اذا امكن ,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا ,, وجعل الله تعبك فى الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع بعلمك المسلمين ,,, امين


----------



## elsaka09 (5 مايو 2014)

teefaah قال:


> مهندس احمد ,,, الله يكرمك الماتيريال بتاعة المشتريات و اصحاب المصلحة وتكامل المشروع غير مرفقه بالفيدوهات المرفوعه على اليوتيوب
> بعد اذنك ترفعها لنا اذا امكن ,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا ,, وجعل الله تعبك فى الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك ونفع بعلمك المسلمين ,,, امين



عينى  ....اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 مايو 2014)

كل الشكر و التقدير للاخ المهندس احمد السقا

فالعطاء للغير هو من أجلّ و أفضل الاعمال التي يقوم بها الانسان

دمت بكل خير


----------



## elsaka09 (5 مايو 2014)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> كل الشكر و التقدير للاخ المهندس احمد السقا
> 
> فالعطاء للغير هو من أجلّ و أفضل الاعمال التي يقوم بها الانسان
> 
> دمت بكل خير


استاذنا الكبير المهندس اشرف الكرم
جزاك الله خيرا ....وجزى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى خيرا ....لما فيه من خير وعلم كثير

ارجو من حضراتكم التالى:-
لقد قمت بعمل موضوع جديد به لينك الفيديوهات مجمعه (الاصدار الخامس)....وارجو من حضراتكم الموافقه عليه وتثبيته
وارجو ان يزال تثبيت الموضوع القديم (الاصدار الرابع) من التثبيت حتى لا يتشتت الناس 
الموضوع القديم (الاصدار الرابع) بعنوان @كورس ادارة مشاريع pmp فيديو (كاملاااااااااااااا)@

شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2014)

elsaka09 قال:


> استاذنا الكبير المهندس اشرف الكرم
> جزاك الله خيرا ....وجزى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى خيرا ....لما فيه من خير وعلم كثير
> 
> ارجو من حضراتكم التالى:-
> ...



الشكر كله لك اخي الكريم م احمد

و سيتم مراجعة الفيديوهات و سيتم التثبيت في اقرب وقت ممكن
و اوافقك في ضرورة الغاء تثبيت الموضوع الذي عن اي اصدارات قديمة 

دمت بكل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 مايو 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته و الاستفادة العظيمة منه

كل الشكر للاخ الكريم م احمد السقا


----------



## هشام ابو احمد (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير هل من الممكن ان تضع باقي المحاضرات


----------



## elsaka09 (9 مايو 2014)

هشام ابو احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله كل خير هل من الممكن ان تضع باقي المحاضرات



ستجد كل المحاضرات والماتريال هنا....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUKBXXffZOY&index=2&list=PLzffb7uqu_MyYmCfMWycKxgX5J8qYWcy6


----------



## teefaah (11 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجزاك كل خير يا مهندس أحمد ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ,,, امين


----------



## صالح هلباوي (21 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مهندس أحمد السقا........نتمني اكمال تنزيل بقية المحاضرات (time,cost,risk,quality,HR,procurementand stakeholders)


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## azan10 (17 يونيو 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed diad (21 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد مناحي (23 يونيو 2014)

استاذ احمد جزاك الله ووالديك الف خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 يونيو 2014)

شكرا مهندس أحمد وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moustafa youssef (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونأمل اضافة المزيد والله يعينك اللهم آمين


----------



## sapnas (29 يونيو 2014)

مشكور ورمضان كريم


----------



## Ahmad Abo Mahmoud (12 أغسطس 2014)

زادك الله توفيقا


----------



## semoo (14 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ملك امجد (23 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بيظهر عندى الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## A.yousef (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا مهندس أحمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام محمد السيد مر (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام محمد السيد مر (8 سبتمبر 2014)

تظهر رسالة بان الصفحة لا تعمل نرجو الافادة


----------



## elsaka09 (9 سبتمبر 2014)

عصام محمد السيد مر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUKBXXffZOY&list=PLzffb7uqu_MyYmCfMWycKxgX5J8qYWcy6


----------



## ibrahim81 (21 أكتوبر 2014)

هنالك مشكلة ولم يتم الانتقال الى صفحة التحميل 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## hf m7md (25 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته م/احمد السقا

كان عندى سؤال واتمنى تشوفه وتفيدنى
هل الدورة اللى حضرتك بتقدمها دى مع مذاكرة ريتا وبمبوك كافية للحصول على الشهادة ولا لازم اخد دورة فى مركز معتمد عشان ده كلام انا سمعته وحابب اتأكد منه؟؟

ولو هو لازم اخد دورة من مركز معتمد ممكن ترشحلنا المراكز القوية اللى بتقدم الدورة وشكرا ...


----------



## kalsatari (28 أكتوبر 2014)

كيف يتم الوصول الى الصفحات عن طريق الروابط اعلاه لأنه عند الضغط عليها يعطيني الصفحة المطلوبة غير موجودة افيدونا وشكرا لكم


----------



## hf m7md (28 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس kalasatari
ادخل ع اللينك دا بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع طبعا وهتلاقى بلاى ليست فيها جميع الفيديوهات اعملهم داونلود من خلال IDM 

اللينك https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNw1tzWpHPc&list=PLCIJjtzQPZJ98uFM0yls4hui_ofjjWoKc


----------



## alaamin (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة.


----------



## مهندسة شاهندة (7 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم على كم المعلومات الهائل و الشروحات الممتازة الموجودة بالفيديوهات


----------



## elsaka09 (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا على كلامكم الطيب....نسال الله ان يتقبلها منا ومنكم


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## غيضان (31 يناير 2015)

اخي الكريم 
الروابط لا تعمل 
اذا امكن الرجاء مساعدتي 
[email protected]
هذا الايميل الخاص بي الرجاء مراسلتي في حال تم الانتباه الي هذا الرد 

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Younis.salman (5 فبراير 2015)

الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (17 مارس 2015)

*ماتيريال المحاضرات*

برجاء رفع ماتيريال المحاضرات .........


----------



## en_ahmedrashad82 (17 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## mohmdali2012 (18 مارس 2015)

ياجماعة ممكن حد يساعدني انا سقطت في الامتحان بالرغم اني حليت كل اسئلة ريتا وكمان اشتلريت برنامج سيرت جير وحليت فوق 8 امتحانات 
بس انا عندي مشكله في perform integration control 
لما يجبلي موقف مثلا بترصف طريق وعامل ازعاج للسكان او عندك مشكله وازاي تتحل ويقولي تعمل ايه ويحطلك اختيارات 
check the risk register if identified or not
use reserve
change request

inform stakholders
use root cause analyses
الاسئلة دي بتجنني وبتلف دماغي وزيها كتير ممكن حد يجبلي نماذج عن الاسئله دي


----------



## body55 (5 أبريل 2015)

كل الشكر للاخ الكريم mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shehatto (10 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف الروابط لا تعمل عندي
حينما اضغط عليها يظهر لي الرجوع الي منتدي المهندسين العرب ولا استطيع التحميل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## معتزابراهيم (13 أبريل 2015)

*طريقة لتنزيل فيديوهات المهندس احمد السقا من على موقع اليوتيوب بدون برنامج*

لحل مشكلة أن الروابط لا تعمل

أولاً : نعمل بحيث على موقع اليوتيوب بـ المهندس احمد السقا + pmp أو eng-ahmed elsakka
وسوف تجد فيديو مكتوب عليه 17 videos وعند الضغط عليه سوف تجد ال 17 فيديو تحت بعض

ثانياً: سوف نجد فى اعلى الصفحة الـ URL وهو مثل https://www.youtube.com/watch
نقوم بمسح من اللينك ده الجزء الأول حتى www. ونكتب ss مثل ssyoutube.com/watch ثم نضغط enter

ثالثاُ: سوف يذهب لموقع اخر savefrom.net لتنزيل الفيديو اللى انت اختارته وانتظر ثوانى حتى يظهر بجوار الفيديو إمتدادت التنزيل ويفضل إختيار mp4 360 وده صورته كويسة وحجمه معقول.


----------



## body55 (25 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيزvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## قابل للتغيير (12 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج رابط لكتاب ال pmi الاصدار الخامس العربي


----------



## moutazhamed (1 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير م احمد يعلم الله اني ادعو الله ان يحفظك ويجزيك كل الخير علي ماقدمته لنا من فائدة وعلم .
الله يوفقك واشكرك.

احد الاخوه وضع استفسار بمشاركه سابقه واستفسرك عن الجواب


لما يجبلي موقف مثلا بترصف طريق وعامل ازعاج للسكان او عندك مشكله وازاي تتحل ويقولي تعمل ايه ويحطلك اختيارات 
check the risk register if identified or not
use reserve
change request

inform stakholders
use root cause analyses


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا مهندس أحمد السقا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## arch_mazen (20 أكتوبر 2015)

هناك رسالة تظهر أن المستخدم أزال الفيديوهات
وتم حذفها
نرجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (26 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس بس الرابط لا يعمل يعني مافيش أي فيديوهات 
ياليت لو تكرمت تصلح الرابط أو تعيد نشر الفيديوهات


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المحترم مشرف الجروب .. والأخ المحترم المهندس أحمد السقا 
جميع روابط شرح كورس ال pmp الإصدار الخامس لاتعمل على موقع يوتيوب .. لا أعرف لماذا حذفت ..
جميع المرفوع فقط على يوتيوب كلها إصدارات قديمه لعدد 42 عمليه فقط وليست 47 عمليه كما بالإصدار الخامس 
يرحى إصلاح المشكله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elsaka09 (8 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
معذرة اخوانى على عدم اتاحة الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب الفترة السابقة
ولكن يمكنك ايجادها الان من خلال هذا اللينك 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9tBLOB4ENh-VjBxdFBHekZpdXM&usp=sharing

شكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed diad (31 يناير 2016)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس . بس يا ريت لو سمحت ملفات الدوره مش الفيديوهات


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

تم بعون الله تعالى تنزيل المحاضرة رقم 4 و هي تتعلق بأسباب تعثر المشاريع بسبب التمويل و التدفق النقدي تم فيها شرح مفصل و تقديم نصائح مفيدة للتغلب على تعثر المشاريع
و نعتذر عن الغياب الفترة الماضية بسبب الانشغال بالعمل و نامل من الله المتابعة 
الرابط
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc
Tweeter [MENTION=776651]albalkhi[/MENTION]_nasser


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc
Tweeter [MENTION=776651]albalkhi[/MENTION]_nasser


----------



## safa aldin (6 يونيو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ggalal (10 أغسطس 2016)

باش مهندس احمد
جميع الفيديوهات في اليوتيوب ما بتشتغلش (كلها بتقولي الفيديو خاص) [h=1]This video is private.[/h]Sorry about that.


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

ألف شكر


----------



## esas (10 أغسطس 2017)

الراوبط لا تعمل


----------

